# joystick issue: change a button into a axes

## doublehp

Hello.

From end to end ...

- http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__8991__Turnigy_9X_9Ch_Transmitter_w_Module_8ch_Receiver_Mode_1_v2_Firmware_.html

connected to

- http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=13597

- detected with the default Linux driver joystick

- used by RC simulator games-simulation/crrcsim 

lsusb

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0b9b:4012 Dipl.-Ing. Stefan Kunde Reflex RC-controller Interface
```

syslog

```
Nov 21 23:15:46 uranus kernel: usb 3-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

Nov 21 23:15:46 uranus kernel: usbip 3-3:1.0: this device 3-3 is not in match_busid table. skip!

Nov 21 23:15:46 uranus kernel: generic-usb 0003:0B9B:4012.000D: claimed by neither input, hiddev nor hidraw

Nov 21 23:15:46 uranus kernel: usbip 3-3:1.1: this device 3-3 is not in match_busid table. skip!

Nov 21 23:15:46 uranus kernel: input:               SAILI Simulator --- XTR5.5+G2+FMS Controller as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.1/input/input11

Nov 21 23:15:46 uranus kernel: generic-usb 0003:0B9B:4012.000E: input: USB HID v1.11 Joystick [              SAILI Simulator --- XTR5.5+G2+FMS Controller] on usb-0000:00:12.0-3/input1

```

jstest

```
Croot@uranus:~ jstest /dev/input/js1 

Driver version is 2.1.0.

Joystick (              SAILI Simulator --- XTR5.5+G2+FMS Controller) has 4 axes (X, Y, Rz, Throttle)

and 4 buttons (Trigger, ThumbBtn, ThumbBtn2, TopBtn).

Testing ... (interrupt to exit)

```

The radio is configured to send a potar in virtual channel 5. At software level channel 5 is said to be a switch.

Q: is it possible to tweak the driver so that channel 5 becomes a proportionnal axes instead of a switch ? Or is this already decided in the firmware of the dongle and engraved in marble ?

Flightgear can handle over 16 buttons. But Crrcsim can handle 8 axes, and I definitely need 5.

----------

## eyoung100

Why don't you contact Turnigy directly and ask them about their firmware  :Question:  Since they built it, they would know

----------

## doublehp

I was asking if that could be customised at the driver level ...

And Turnigy is the manufacturer of the radio only; not of the USB dongle ...

----------

## eyoung100

In that case contact the manufacturer of the dongle...

----------

## catphish

In case anyone else runs into this, I believe the solution is to use the tool here to reconfigure the USB dongle's firmware: http://www.mftech.de/software_en.htm

Unfortunately this doesn't seem to work on Windows 8 or Wine so I haven't been able to test myself.

----------

